# Housing Terminology



## traveller to new world (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I have been doing some R&D on singapore house rentals before my move to s'pore. Could anyone provide a generic def of 'Common room', 'Master Room' etc, 

Is it renting a condo so expensive for a couple, hence i should look fr master rm.. And few post mentions 'no cooking'...!!..we are indian couple and we do cook our food most of the time..

If anyone would shed some light, it will be helpful to decide the type of housing to rent..

Thanks
GK


----------



## loretz (Feb 27, 2013)

common rm don't have toilet unlike master rm which is more spacious and has toilet inside.. Common rn range from 600k to 700, master rm is around 800 to 1k. Condos ranges from 3500 to 4k depends on location.. If ur budget is too tight then u can share a room with fellow indians which allowed cooking..for 4rm HDB flat cost around 3k..


----------



## newbie11 (May 22, 2013)

Common room is one of the bedroom. Master room is ensuite (ie comes with attached bathroom)

What's your budget? Public housing (known as HDB flats) are of high standards. 80% of Singaporeans live in HDB flats and there is a growing trend of foreigners moving from condo/ apt to HDB flats, partly due to rising costs.

Some landlords are particular over cooking as it leaves residue, smell etc. It's important to inform the property agent.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

traveller to new world said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been doing some R&D on singapore house rentals before my move to s'pore. Could anyone provide a generic def of 'Common room', 'Master Room' etc,
> 
> ...


If you have budget constraint, and want to cook, beside Loretz suggestion, you can look at some possible solution:

1. Get a rental flat/HDB, that will be cheaper than Condo. 
2. You can think further area from CBD like Woodlands. Better if your workplace is not in CBD, that will be even nearer to your workplace.
3. Share units (getting a bedroom only), and it will be cheaper in that area too.

Good luck


----------



## traveller to new world (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks to all who replied.

My office would be at Raffles and as suggested i will look for master bed.

Budget is not so tight regarding food, just iam not just used to eat out so often, hence i cook most of the time.

I went around prop portals and indeed rentals are high.

Thanks again.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

traveller to new world said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks to all who replied.
> 
> ...


If you say you cook a lot, you gonna have a tougher time getting an apartment .. trust me on that ..


----------



## traveller to new world (Jul 2, 2009)

ecureilx said:


> If you say you cook a lot, you gonna have a tougher time getting an apartment .. trust me on that ..


Means, ppl dont cook much in s'pore...everyone eats out..!!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

traveller to new world said:


> Means, ppl dont cook much in s'pore...everyone eats out..!!


ExXtly! Food here is cheap.


----------



## loretz (Feb 27, 2013)

better not stay with the owner, mostly they're the ones who don't allows cooking..or get a whole flat then look for someone who will rent out the other rooms in that way u can set up rules for them to follow..


----------



## traveller to new world (Jul 2, 2009)

loretz said:


> better not stay with the owner, mostly they're the ones who don't allows cooking..or get a whole flat then look for someone who will rent out the other rooms in that way u can set up rules for them to follow..


Thanks loretz...will chk all options..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

loretz said:


> better not stay with the owner, mostly they're the ones who don't allows cooking..or get a whole flat then look for someone who will rent out the other rooms in that way u can set up rules for them to follow..


not true .. if the land lord says no cooking, it is no cooking, regardless they stay or not.

And they have their own reasons.

BTW, subletting is being moved into grey area, so if you plan to sublet, you need to inform landlord, and notify HDB, above assuming you are renting HDB property

For condos, rules are in the pipeline, by URA, to avoid abuse. If the rules come into play, the tenants all have to be registered appropriately


----------



## loretz (Feb 27, 2013)

I never experienced a flat that doesn't allows coolking.. We usually get a flat from an agent then our friends usually our co tenant..of course all our working pass must be given to the landlord (xerox copy) and only those registered must stay in that flat..iam now a PR here staying with my son and hubby and we already bought a flat and I don't have a tenant.. And we're enjoying our privacy unlike before...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

loretz: you will be surprised how many landlords say "NO COOKING" .. maybe you were the lucky ne to have not seen them. Or the landlords, when you go visiting, will say "LIGHT COOKING" = limit to making Maggi noodles and microwave stuff - that's it .. 

And doesn't mean I am making it up ..


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> loretz: you will be surprised how many landlords say "NO COOKING" .. maybe you were the lucky ne to have not seen them. Or the landlords, when you go visiting, will say "LIGHT COOKING" = limit to making Maggi noodles and microwave stuff - that's it ..
> 
> And doesn't mean I am making it up ..


Yes, it's very true. landlords are basically worried if those heavily cooking tenant would leave oily kitchen when they move out. And yes, it's not easy to clean the grease


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

wesmant said:


> Yes, it's very true. landlords are basically worried if those heavily cooking tenant would leave oily kitchen when they move out. And yes, it's not easy to clean the grease


hence the .. beep beep beep .. followed by a "one month deposit deducted for chemical / steam clean of the kitchen area .. "


----------

